# Lowdown on living in Ensenada



## rparker (Jul 15, 2016)

My Wife and I are hoping to move to Ensenada one day. We do plan on renting before making the leap to test the waters. I would like to hear from current expats living there about their honest opinion on crime, cost of living, climate. The real question is are you glad that you made the move, and would you recommend it or something different? Please give the good as well as the bad about the area. Thanks for any input and advice that you can offer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

And.....the availability of water. The drought has made it difficult to get reliable water in some areas, as wells have failed in some private developments in the last few years. We have not looked in about 18 months, but it might be worth checking carefully.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> And.....the availability of water. The drought has made it difficult to get reliable water in some areas, as wells have failed in some private developments in the last few years. We have not looked in about 18 months, but it might be worth checking carefully.


Were you considering Ensenada as an option for staying in Mexico with easier access to the US for medical care before you decided to move to Tucson?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I was, but I got outvoted. I also considered La Paz just to try sea level, but without access to the VA, of course. Now, I don‘t think I have another move left in me. 
When young, we heard that folks retired and then started dying off in about 18 months. I did have my first heart attack right on schedule, but lived. Now, I have been retired for over 18 years! We never thought that would happen, but modern medicine has made it possible. We also thought that Social Security and pension would give us raises in retirement. That was a dream, too. Good thing that we know how to make tortillas at home. They sure taste better than the ones from the store.


----------

